# Cocker Spaniel Teenager



## Mumbles (Apr 17, 2011)

Our little puppy was so good from the start with his training and we have taught him the basics (though not having much luck with heel though think this one is going to take a while) but i noticed that as soon as he hit 5 months old he now is not coming to me when he is distracted.

Initially we would go on a walk and every time he would come, now he is more inquisitive and distracted by things so when i call him to come he either thinks about it and then comes or he just completely ignores me, is this a teenage thing? How long will this go on for, do you just plow through it and he will grow out of it or should i be doing something different with my training.


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

Never set your dog up to fail, if you think he won't recall because something else is more interesting, don't ask for a recall, go and get him. Training is about getting it right, so that when you need it, you can give a command and they respond, it's not about trying to get it right when out on a walk and having a discussion with your dog. Hope that makes sense


----------



## Mumbles (Apr 17, 2011)

Ah yes i never thought of it that way, as he is good in every other instance i call him. Its hard though as if something was happening that is bad i would want him to come back.

I was on a walk the other day in the field behind our house and halfway across the field in these bushes 2 other dogs ended up in a bad fight and toodles (our dog) heard it and ran over and in instances like that i would want him to listen to me and come back when i called him as wouldn't want him or myself to get hurt, but because he saw this excitment happening he ignored me. Though maybe that is just time as he is only 6 months at the moment and as we carry on our training he will listen straight away.


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

Welcome to the wonderful and frustrating world of training a Cocker 

Oscar is 2 and half years now and just about heels and has a decent recall (except yesterday when i didnt put him back onlead at a particularly rabbit ridden part of our walk and lost him for 20 minutes resulting in scratched arms and stung legs going in to get the little bugger )

Ploughing through it is a good description.

I would put him on a long line for a couple of weeks and work on getting his attention again, lots of random recall, chasing games, squeaky tennis balls and a pocketful of hotdog sausage. When you think he has improved try him off again 

It will be 3 steps forward and 2 back for a good while yet but hang in there 

Analogy of a spaniel

Send A springer to do a job and he will come back when you tell him to.

Send a cocker and he will come back when HE thinks the job is done  VERY true IMO.


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

Mumbles said:


> Ah yes i never thought of it that way, as he is good in every other instance i call him. Its hard though as if something was happening that is bad i would want him to come back.
> 
> I was on a walk the other day in the field behind our house and halfway across the field in these bushes 2 other dogs ended up in a bad fight and toodles (our dog) heard it and ran over and in instances like that i would want him to listen to me and come back when i called him as wouldn't want him or myself to get hurt, but because he saw this excitment happening he ignored me. Though maybe that is just time as he is only 6 months at the moment and as we carry on our training he will listen straight away.


You need to work on recall without any distractions, so that he's coming back to you consistently. Is he show or working bred, it does make a difference to their willingness to please, working bred cockers do tend to want to please more, but have the propensity for b*ggaring off big style!

I recently brought on a cocker pup (working) from about 9 weeks until 8 months of age for someone. The only thing I did was recall to name and whistle, and get him to hup or sit, for me when he recalled, before he was let off lead etc. Basic, basic training and manners. He's now started further gundog training and is looking incredibly promising, and fortunately I get to see him from time to time he's a smashing young cocker.


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

Sleeping_Lion said:


> You need to work on recall without any distractions, so that he's coming back to you consistently. Is he show or working bred, it does make a difference to their willingness to please, working bred cockers do tend to want to please more, but have the propensity for b*ggaring off big style!
> 
> I recently brought on a cocker pup (working) from about 9 weeks until 8 months of age for someone. The only thing I did was recall to name and whistle, and get him to hup or sit, for me when he recalled, before he was let off lead etc. Basic, basic training and manners. He's now started further gundog training and is looking incredibly promising, and fortunately I get to see him from time to time he's a smashing young cocker.


You managed to train recall in 8 months  :cryin:


----------



## Mumbles (Apr 17, 2011)

I have tried to put his picture up but not sure if i have done it properly, but believe he must be working breed as he doesn't look like my parents cocker spaniel, i think he looks more like a springer but he is KC Registered as cocker so must be a cocker spaniel.

We do have a long lead and maybe i should try the long lead in a busier area so that he does have distractions around him. Bless him his funny always so good and then will go off and chase a bee or something. I am probably expecting too much to soon as he is only still 6 months old.


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

Mumbles said:


> I have tried to put his picture up but not sure if i have done it properly, but believe he must be working breed as he doesn't look like my parents cocker spaniel, i think he looks more like a springer but he is KC Registered as cocker so must be a cocker spaniel.
> 
> We do have a long lead and maybe i should try the long lead in a busier area so that he does have distractions around him. Bless him his funny always so good and then will go off and chase a bee or something. I am probably expecting too much to soon as he is only still 6 months old.


 cant see it x

I think they are just "easily distracted" as teenagers, Oscar is a bit more focussed now but like i said it's taken a couple of years  (that might just be becaue i am rubbish though )

I have found it hard to get ontop of him because i have the kids on our walks who have to have my primary focus so he has always been allowed to get away with a fair bit. When we walk alone he is a dreeeeam now though


----------



## Mumbles (Apr 17, 2011)

How do you post a photo, it is asking for a URL number what is that how do i find it


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

Mumbles said:


> How do you post a photo, it is asking for a URL number what is that how do i find it


I am rubbish at it but you can use the paperclip instead of the postcard and attach a thumnail one instead of a big one


----------



## Mumbles (Apr 17, 2011)

Tried again


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

RAINYBOW said:


> You managed to train recall in 8 months  :cryin:


Nope, I managed to train the basics for a good recall in 8 months, as the saying goes, Labradors are born half trained, spaniels die half trained 

This is Miggin, the cocker in question, from when I got him, to more recently, he still loves giving Tau and Indie the run around.....





































PS I use photobucket, resize the images in paint, upload to photobucket, and copy the url code from there


----------



## Mumbles (Apr 17, 2011)

Ah ok think i have got it now ha ha did two attachments, well thats my little toodles, definitely doesn't look like a normal cocker (a show cocker) so assume that he is a working cocker


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

Mumbles said:


> Tried again


So cute, really springer colours though but i have seen cockers like this, Sevenpets (a member on here has Ollie who is choccie and white too)


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

Mumbles said:


> Ah ok think i have got it now ha ha did two attachments, well thats my little toodles, definitely doesn't look like a normal cocker (a show cocker) so assume that he is a working cocker


Yep, looks like a liver and white cocker. Now if you know your history with cockers, you may understand why this particular colour combination is frowned upon within the working cocker community


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

Sleeping_Lion said:


> Yep, looks like a liver and white cocker. Now if you know your history with cockers, you may understand why this particular colour combination is frowned upon within the working cocker community


OOOoooo enlighten me


----------



## Mumbles (Apr 17, 2011)

So he is a working cocker then and no do not know to much about the cocker community, why is it frown upon?

Is it frowned upon for a show cocker to have those colours as well?


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

Cocker spaniels are stubborn dogs, they will usually only do something if they think there's something in it for them or if they are in the mood. :lol: My cocker spaniel hit his teenage phase at a year old, came out of it only recently at about 2 and half years old. He still hasn't fully regained his recall though, so he's still kept on a flexi lead or long line when in open spaces.

For you, I would invest in a long line and not let him off until you are certain he'll recall. the more you teach him to ignore you, the harder it'll be to regain the recall back. go back to basics and start again with recall training. most people do manage to regain recall after the teenage phase, sadly that didn't work out for me but I'm still working on it, and Ollie still manages very well for not being off lead.


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

Mumbles said:


> Tried again


he is gorge. my show type cocker, ollie is liver roan (although a very light liver roan, so almost liver and white). Expect lots of people to say "what a lovely springer you have there" :lol:. I get it all the time because of Ollie's colouring. 

Sleeping_Lion: I'm also interested on why liver and white is frowned upon in working cocker community.


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

Mumbles said:


> So he is a working cocker then and no do not know to much about the cocker community, why is it frown upon?
> 
> Is it frowned upon for a show cocker to have those colours as well?


By 8 months i would expect him to have more "coat" if he was a show (unless that is a short clip he has.)

He looks more like a working one to me, check mine out on my profile, he is a show cocker.


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

RAINYBOW said:


> OOOoooo enlighten me





Mumbles said:


> So he is a working cocker then and no do not know to much about the cocker community, why is it frown upon?
> 
> Is it frowned upon for a show cocker to have those colours as well?


Because springers and cockers are from the same lines basically, used to be referred to as field spaniels, but of course field spaniels are now a breed in their own right.

So, springers only come in black and white, and liver and white, so when a cocker pops up with that type of marking, cocker afficionados are less than impressed, although it's more the actual working ability of the dog that matters, they will still shake their head and mutter because of the similarity to springers. Just for interest, the difference between cockers and springers was decided by weight, both could come from the same litter, but it was down to the weight of the pup. From there, both breeds developed along different lines, and we have the different breeds as we know them today. The show split is a whole other story!!


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

Sleeping_Lion said:


> Because springers and cockers are from the same lines basically, used to be referred to as field spaniels, but of course field spaniels are now a breed in their own right.
> 
> So, springers only come in black and white, and liver and white, so when a cocker pops up with that type of marking, cocker afficionados are less than impressed, although it's more the actual working ability of the dog that matters, they will still shake their head and mutter because of the similarity to springers. Just for interest, the difference between cockers and springers was decided by weight, both could come from the same litter, but it was down to the weight of the pup. From there, both breeds developed along different lines, and we have the different breeds as we know them today. The show split is a whole other story!!


Oooo i feel a bit clever now because i did know that about the whole weight thing :001_smile: It was the case that you could have springers and cockers from the same litter wasn't it ??


----------



## Mumbles (Apr 17, 2011)

Ah ok thats interesting, when we brought toodles we didn't realise there were show types and working types, we thought we were buying a show one as thats the cocker i knew, obviously wouldn't change toodles for the world he is lovely, but we were curious as we did think he looked more like a springer and now you have explained a little to us.


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

RAINYBOW said:


> Oooo i feel a bit clever now because i did know that about the whole weight thing :001_smile: It was the case that you could have springers and cockers from the same litter wasn't it ??


Yep, and even today, some cocker afficionados won't touch certain lines they believe are 'tainted'.



Mumbles said:


> Ah ok thats interesting, when we brought toodles we didn't realise there were show types and working types, we thought we were buying a show one as thats the cocker i knew, obviously wouldn't change toodles for the world he is lovely, but we were curious as we did think he looked more like a springer and now you have explained a little to us.


I fear, and don't take this as a criticism, but the main thing you will have missed out on, is researching health tests. Working cocker lines should have the gonioscopy and bva eye cert in place, and I know there's even more recommended by the KC that *seems* from what I've seen, to affect the show bred lines. Cockers and springers were bred to flush game, but their working patterns have evolved differently, springers are much looser, and wide ranging when working, and cockers are much tighter, with a suction cup type action.


----------



## Mumbles (Apr 17, 2011)

I have never heard of these, does it matter if he hasn't had these tests then as we are not actually using him as a work dog or should we be getting his eyes tested, what does it mean, that he is prone to something?


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

Mumbles said:


> I have never heard of these, does it matter if he hasn't had these tests then as we are not actually using him as a work dog or should we be getting his eyes tested, what does it mean, that he is prone to something?


It's basically to try and ensure that when you breed, you produce healthy pups, unfortunately too many people are unaware until after the fact.

Cockers are pretty healthy overal, so please don't worry, but just have a read up about the whys and wherefores


----------



## Mumbles (Apr 17, 2011)

OK well cheers, appreciate all your comments will definitely have a little look up on a bit more stuff.

Anyway off to bed now, night people


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

Mumbles said:


> Our little puppy was so good from the start with his training and we have taught him the basics (though not having much luck with heel though think this one is going to take a while) but i noticed that as soon as he hit 5 months old he now is not coming to me when he is distracted.
> 
> Initially we would go on a walk and every time he would come, now he is more inquisitive and distracted by things so when i call him to come he either thinks about it and then comes or he just completely ignores me, is this a teenage thing? How long will this go on for, do you just plow through it and he will grow out of it or should i be doing something different with my training.


Its not a teenage age phase its a cocker  they are great ignorers and do like the think things over before they decide


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

RAINYBOW said:


> Welcome to the wonderful and frustrating world of training a Cocker
> 
> Oscar is 2 and half years now and just about heels and has a decent recall (except yesterday when i didnt put him back onlead at a particularly rabbit ridden part of our walk and lost him for 20 minutes resulting in scratched arms and stung legs going in to get the little bugger )
> 
> ...


What a fantastic description, i couldnt agree more with your last statement having got springers and a cocker you are bang right.


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

Sleeping_Lion said:


> Yep, looks like a liver and white cocker. Now if you know your history with cockers, you may understand why this particular colour combination is frowned upon within the working cocker community


Yes ive heard that said before and i think i read that when i was looking up lemon roan when we got charlie.


----------



## Mama Sass (Sep 8, 2009)

We have just been through the same with Basil our border terrier. From about 8 months old until now (18 months), he was a blinking nightmare with his recall when there were distractions around...especially other dogs, he just wouldn't come away and at times it was embarrassing.

BUT with consistency and perseverence we have come out the other side and it seems Basil has grown up all of a sudden. He basically does as he's told (99% of the time, we still have small issues but who doesn't?!) and he is a joy to walk these days. 

What also helped hugely I think, was going out with older, well behaved (!!) dogs who showed him what to do and what was expected. He goes to a dog sitter occasionally (who has no more than four dogs at a time) but we have noticed a significant improvement in his recall since he's been going there.

So hang on in there, be prepared for some scary/frustrating moments, and hopefully you'll both come out the other side like we did!


----------



## Katieforian (Mar 18, 2011)

haeveymolly said:


> Its not a teenage age phase its a cocker  they are great ignorers and do like the think things over before they decide


couldn't agree more! my cocker sadly passed away a year ago aged 9 but from the time he was a pup to the time he was put to sleep he was the most stubborn dog i'd met. I can't really contribute to any advice thats already been given, other than is there anything he really really loves? a certain toy? ball? treat? if you only use that one treat/toy for recall it will give him more incentive to come back, as others have said, start on a long line, once you feel confident with him, let him go but keep the line on as it makes it a little easier to stand on it he did run off, my trainer told me never to chase a dog when you want them to come back, if anything you should walk/run the other way when calling him as the dog see's it as a chase then, always remember to give loads of praise too! My cocker always had his nose down on sents, you would of thought he was deaf when he was doing this. 
I've a 12 month cocker x springer now, he's alot easier with re-call, but i think thats just because he loves playing fetch more than doing anything else when out in a field


----------



## RobD-BCactive (Jul 1, 2010)

Have those with "stubborn" dogs tried using the distractions as rewards?
tripod's page has some nice links Calming Exercises for Cerrrraaaazzzzzy Canines: Premack-ing for Calm « pawsitive dogs. There's a nice video showing a dog eager to explore the undergrowth, having recall rewarded by praise & permission to go have fun!

One thing I have found training a teenager, is that his motivations change, but what really improved over-excited greeting behaviour (of me) was putting "Jump up!" on cue, and rewarding a sit with what he really wanted to do.

The forum thread discussing "Dunbar Article - The force in Dog Training" goes into this.


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

Katieforian said:


> couldn't agree more! my cocker sadly passed away a year ago aged 9 but from the time he was a pup to the time he was put to sleep he was the most stubborn dog i'd met. I can't really contribute to any advice thats already been given, other than is there anything he really really loves? a certain toy? ball? treat? if you only use that one treat/toy for recall it will give him more incentive to come back, as others have said, start on a long line, once you feel confident with him, let him go but keep the line on as it makes it a little easier to stand on it he did run off, my trainer told me never to chase a dog when you want them to come back, if anything you should walk/run the other way when calling him as the dog see's it as a chase then, always remember to give loads of praise too! My cocker always had his nose down on sents, you would of thought he was deaf when he was doing this.
> I've a 12 month cocker x springer now, he's alot easier with re-call, but i think thats just because he loves playing fetch more than doing anything else when out in a field


The fetching is definetly the springer in him, ive had 3 springers and ok they have had their moments other than molly and i swear she was born trained, but they are so much easier than the cocker this is why to a huge extent i defend the springer from the age old myths that they are hyper, hard work and you can never give them enough walking and difficult to train. Charlie my cocker certainly has me smitten hes a bugger and i said i would not have another cocker and i stand by that but he is the most loving, funny little character and thats the cocker as well as the stubborn, ignorant traits.

The biggest progress ive made with charlie happened one day when he decided he was going to have a deaf day, so i kept walking he was in a wood i was walking along side it i shouted him he ignored, he was deaf so i kept walking shouting him over and over again and tbh i was losing my patience as well as getting angry, there is nothing worse than shouting a dog and been ignored so i decided ide had enough and it was "ok charlie do what you bloody want ive had enough" walked the other way with my springers completely ignoring him, and within no time he was running back to me in a huge panic, mmmmm thinking i might have hit on something here, so from then on i shouted him twice after the first calling i noticed him poking his head out to check i wasnt walking away i knew then i HAD hit on something he dodged back in the wood so i shouted him a second time he popped out again and i ignored him and walked away, in seconds there was Charlie at my side. RESULT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jessegee (Mar 21, 2011)

hang in there through the tricky teens , like children their brains are only so far developed , and they will calm down and be a joy to be with eventually 

Having our dog neutered and wearing out his brain with a few " clever boy " games helped , it increased his confidence and love to do things right as often as he drove me to drink sometimes !

jessegee


----------



## Mumbles (Apr 17, 2011)

Yes i have tried the walking away and that does work well and so did the hiding thing and him having to find me as i called him and wasn't walking along the path in the normal way so he was looking for me so when i asked him to come back the next time he turn straight away as wasn't sure i would be where he thought i was.

We have taught Toodles 'this way' as it means he has gone in the wrong direction and i am walking a different way to him so when i say that he changes direction to where i am going, it doesn't make him come to me but it does make him come my way which is quite good.

Ha Toodles is not quite there with fetch yet he will come back and tease me with it and not actually bring it to me and bounce away each time i go to take it. If i ignore him he eventually puts it in my hand though to throw it for him.


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

Mumbles said:


> Yes i have tried the walking away and that does work well and so did the hiding thing and him having to find me as i called him and wasn't walking along the path in the normal way so he was looking for me so when i asked him to come back the next time he turn straight away as wasn't sure i would be where he thought i was.
> 
> We have taught Toodles 'this way' as it means he has gone in the wrong direction and i am walking a different way to him so when i say that he changes direction to where i am going, it doesn't make him come to me but it does make him come my way which is quite good.
> 
> Ha Toodles is not quite there with fetch yet he will come back and tease me with it and not actually bring it to me and bounce away each time i go to take it. If i ignore him he eventually puts it in my hand though to throw it for him.


Ha ha ha that i exactly how Oscar is with fetch. Oscar LOVES fetch on the beach but has zero interest in playing it in the woods as he would rather track and scent


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

Well after all ive said about Charlie (cocker) and he really isnt that bad, ive never been as proud as i was this morning, he was rehomed to us 14 months ago and his previous owner had seen him a few times, honestly he drove her to despair(that want the reason for her leting him go) well we went to see his previous mummy, she was amazed how calm he is, we sat in the garden he laid by my feet then would move and lay by her he would have a wander round the garden then into the house she was amazed he never jumped on the furniture, charged upstairs jumped on the window sill (now she has actually got ornaments on them) so that would have been a disaster and she never stopped thanking me for looking after him so well and making him be such a "good boy"  His manners were impecable he did us proud. Bless Charlie.


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

haeveymolly said:


> Well after all ive said about Charlie (cocker) and he really isnt that bad, ive never been as proud as i was this morning, he was rehomed to us 14 months ago and his previous owner had seen him a few times, honestly he drove her to despair(that want the reason for her leting him go) well we went to see his previous mummy, she was amazed how calm he is, we sat in the garden he laid by my feet then would move and lay by her he would have a wander round the garden then into the house she was amazed he never jumped on the furniture, charged upstairs jumped on the window sill (now she has actually got ornaments on them) so that would have been a disaster and she never stopped thanking me for looking after him so well and making him be such a "good boy"  His manners were impecable he did us proud. Bless Charlie.


Thats what makes them so damn irresistable because when they are good they are SOoooooooo good but when they aren't they are horrid :blink:


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

RAINYBOW said:


> Thats what makes them so damn irresistable because when they are good they are SOoooooooo good but when they aren't they are horrid :blink:


Ye one extreme to the other i was so proud of him youve got to love em


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

haeveymolly said:


> Ye one extreme to the other i was so proud of him youve got to love em


Yeah it was "love" all over when i got stung to pieces dragging him out the scrub yesterday  That just may not have been the words i used


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

RAINYBOW said:


> Yeah it was "love" all over when i got stung to pieces dragging him out the scrub yesterday  That just may not have been the words i used


Oh no!!!!!!!!!!!:blink::blink:


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

Adam Palmer said:


> At the teenage phase I would into a remote collar to ensure a continued success rate with recall without restricting the dogs freedom!
> http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-training-behaviour/157949-remote-collar-article.html
> I would also look at getting the dog into something, activity wise, such as agility/gun dog stuff ect. This will help give him an outlet for that energy/drive!
> 
> Adam


If you want to SCARE your dog into coming back rather than TRAIN it to WANT to come back then ye get a remote collar, hideous, disgusting things.


----------



## RobD-BCactive (Jul 1, 2010)

haeveymolly said:


> If you want to SCARE your dog into coming back rather than TRAIN it to WANT to come back then ye get a remote collar, hideous, disgusting things.


Yes, I don't see the freedom those nervous dogs had in the videos.

I had a JRT be calm when my dog went by, and then came bolting to me at tops speed today, he's usally dog anti-social, but me & my guy hung out with him a bit once, and he obviously remembered it as a very happy time, even though it was a few weeks back


----------



## Mumbles (Apr 17, 2011)

RAINYBOW said:


> Yeah it was "love" all over when i got stung to pieces dragging him out the scrub yesterday  That just may not have been the words i used


Ha ha i had the same thing, he decided to jump of the edge of this stream bit into the water went under and it shocked him so tried to get out but the bank was to high so i had to bend down and reach for his collar stinging my bum in the process just because he kamikazied into the stream.

Silly boy bless him.


----------



## Katieforian (Mar 18, 2011)

haeveymolly said:


> The fetching is definetly the springer in him, ive had 3 springers and ok they have had their moments other than molly and i swear she was born trained, but they are so much easier than the cocker this is why to a huge extent i defend the springer from the age old myths that they are hyper, hard work and you can never give them enough walking and difficult to train. Charlie my cocker certainly has me smitten hes a bugger and i said i would not have another cocker and i stand by that but he is the most loving, funny little character and thats the cocker as well as the stubborn, ignorant traits.
> 
> The biggest progress ive made with charlie happened one day when he decided he was going to have a deaf day, so i kept walking he was in a wood i was walking along side it i shouted him he ignored, he was deaf so i kept walking shouting him over and over again and tbh i was losing my patience as well as getting angry, there is nothing worse than shouting a dog and been ignored so i decided ide had enough and it was "ok charlie do what you bloody want ive had enough" walked the other way with my springers completely ignoring him, and within no time he was running back to me in a huge panic, mmmmm thinking i might have hit on something here, so from then on i shouted him twice after the first calling i noticed him poking his head out to check i wasnt walking away i knew then i HAD hit on something he dodged back in the wood so i shouted him a second time he popped out again and i ignored him and walked away, in seconds there was Charlie at my side. RESULT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Being a cross its nice to hear which breed he gets certain things off, my boy can be as stubborn as a cocker on times but he can be won around easier. He's a really quick learner, he's rubbish with scents, i play find it games with him and he'll run past it 10 times : He can be hard work some days but he's still young and learning i suppose, he is very hyper but i think ive found a good balance of physical and mental activity for him now so by the evening hes snoring on the sofa. I wouldn't change him though, he's a very loving, funny little guy and adores children! he has a few little things to iron out, mostly demanding behaviour, wanting attention all the time and not wanting to be left alone but i think we'll get there 
Your Charlie sounds so much like my old dog, i think spaniels in general are very loyal and want to be around you thats why i like the walking away tactic so much, as for molly im slightly envious


----------



## Katieforian (Mar 18, 2011)

Mumbles said:


> Yes i have tried the walking away and that does work well and so did the hiding thing and him having to find me as i called him and wasn't walking along the path in the normal way so he was looking for me so when i asked him to come back the next time he turn straight away as wasn't sure i would be where he thought i was.
> 
> We have taught Toodles 'this way' as it means he has gone in the wrong direction and i am walking a different way to him so when i say that he changes direction to where i am going, it doesn't make him come to me but it does make him come my way which is quite good.
> 
> Ha Toodles is not quite there with fetch yet he will come back and tease me with it and not actually bring it to me and bounce away each time i go to take it. If i ignore him he eventually puts it in my hand though to throw it for him.


'this way' is what i use for my dog too. Im glad that works  
Try taking two balls with you when you play fetch to start with, if he already chases it and brings it to you but wont drop it. This way when he gets close to you, you can bounce the other ball on the floor which will make him more interested in that one, so he'll drop the one in his mouth, praise then throw the ball in your hand. While he's off getting it pick up the one off the floor that he dropped and repeat. That's how i taught mine to fetch and it worked a treat, you can then wean him off the two balls and he should have a reliable fetch.


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

Katieforian said:


> Being a cross its nice to hear which breed he gets certain things off, my boy can be as stubborn as a cocker on times but he can be won around easier. He's a really quick learner, he's rubbish with scents, i play find it games with him and he'll run past it 10 times : He can be hard work some days but he's still young and learning i suppose, he is very hyper but i think ive found a good balance of physical and mental activity for him now so by the evening hes snoring on the sofa. I wouldn't change him though, he's a very loving, funny little guy and adores children! he has a few little things to iron out, mostly demanding behaviour, wanting attention all the time and not wanting to be left alone but i think we'll get there
> Your Charlie sounds so much like my old dog, i think spaniels in general are very loyal and want to be around you thats why i like the walking away tactic so much, as for molly im slightly envious


If you think he is a bit over excited, check his food, it has a huge effect on any breed but i do think its more noticable in spaniels.

Ye ive had 3 springers, have 2 now and the cocker, you can see similar traits obviously but springers are much easier, i think well i my case charlie(cocker) is more loving, much more stubborn, but even the springers all ahve their differences, Monty our first one was a funny dog, gorgeous but one on his own, harvey his brother our eldest now is a wise old guy, very loyal and friendly, molly the youngest is very independant, sensitive a little nervous but extremely well behaved, then there is Charlie(cocker) certainly has his own mind.


----------



## Katieforian (Mar 18, 2011)

haeveymolly said:


> If you think he is a bit over excited, check his food, it has a huge effect on any breed but i do think its more noticable in spaniels.
> 
> Ye ive had 3 springers, have 2 now and the cocker, you can see similar traits obviously but springers are much easier, i think well i my case charlie(cocker) is more loving, much more stubborn, but even the springers all ahve their differences, Monty our first one was a funny dog, gorgeous but one on his own, harvey his brother our eldest now is a wise old guy, very loyal and friendly, molly the youngest is very independant, sensitive a little nervous but extremely well behaved, then there is Charlie(cocker) certainly has his own mind.


He's feed on vitalin adult, the cereal free one and has alot of arden grange cruchy bites. 
It sounds like you have quite a mix of personalities there! Is it common for springers to be abit nervous and sensitive? Sprocket is nervous around other dogs and takes awhile to feel comfortable with new people, unless they give him food : once he's met them a few times he's there best friend. He was well socializied as a puppy so i can only put it down to personality. I always thought it was the springer in him rather than the cocker. 
I'd love to see a pic of your dogs if you have one


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

Katieforian said:


> He's feed on vitalin adult, the cereal free one and has alot of arden grange cruchy bites.
> It sounds like you have quite a mix of personalities there! Is it common for springers to be abit nervous and sensitive? Sprocket is nervous around other dogs and takes awhile to feel comfortable with new people, unless they give him food : once he's met them a few times he's there best friend. He was well socializied as a puppy so i can only put it down to personality. I always thought it was the springer in him rather than the cocker.
> I'd love to see a pic of your dogs if you have one


She is fine around other dogs and people, its if anyone happens to laugh too loud shouts or a plastic bag might fall out of the cupboard now i ask you thats ridiculous and if you happen to sneeze oh god shes off up the stairs. Take her out on bonfire night, off lead and it sounds like world war 3 up the fields and she doesnt even notice


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

haeveymolly said:


> She is fine around other dogs and people, its if anyone happens to laugh too loud shouts or a plastic bag might fall out of the cupboard now i ask you thats ridiculous and if you happen to sneeze oh god shes off up the stairs. Take her out on bonfire night, off lead and it sounds like world war 3 up the fields and she doesnt even notice


LMAO yep thats Oscar too, you should see his reaction if anyone breaks wind it's hilarious


----------



## Katieforian (Mar 18, 2011)

haeveymolly said:


> She is fine around other dogs and people, its if anyone happens to laugh too loud shouts or a plastic bag might fall out of the cupboard now i ask you thats ridiculous and if you happen to sneeze oh god shes off up the stairs. Take her out on bonfire night, off lead and it sounds like world war 3 up the fields and she doesnt even notice


lol what is it with plastic bags? im not even going to mention bags/crisp packs flying in the wind, over exaggeration isnt the word. Watching his reaction to some kids toys is quite amusing, any toy that moves is some kind of scary monster in his eyes and requires hiding behind a chair and peeking out every so often until its put away. He can be edgy with noises but like your girl come bonfire night and it's like nothing is even going on.


----------



## Katieforian (Mar 18, 2011)

RAINYBOW said:


> LMAO yep thats Oscar too, you should see his reaction if anyone breaks wind it's hilarious


lol i think that comment has made my day, i strangely pictured this in my head and went into a giggling fit, is that wrong? lol


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

Katieforian said:


> lol i think that comment has made my day, i strangely pictured this in my head and went into a giggling fit, is that wrong? lol


If anyone breaks wind he immediately scoots to his hidey hole under the shelving in utter digust, it cracks me up


----------

